# Orange Sweet



## Hanna (Nov 23, 2003)

Orange sweet

Ingredients:

1 cup freshly squeezed orange juice
1 cup water
½ cup caster sugar
2-1/2 tbs cornstarch
2 tbs ground, toasted almonds or pistachio nuts.

Preparation:

Mix the orange juice with half cup of water, add the sugar and bring the mixture to a boil in a heavy based pan. Dissolve the cornstarch in the remaining water and gradually add it to the boiling orange juice mixture, stirring constantly.

Simmer for 3 or 4 minutes, pour into a bowl, garnish with the nuts and served chilled.

Serves 2.


----------

